# Xd45



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally got to shoot a .45 today at the range. It was the XD45 and I loved it. Really nice trigger and sights and it didn't have anywhere near the recoil I thought it would have. It didn't seem to have any more kick than the Glock 19 I was shooting, just louder and more flash. I think I shot this better than the Glock 19 I shot today. Doesnt mean very much though because I shot horribly. Tons of fun though and I am pretty much set on buying a XD9 now. I would buy the XD45, but 9mm ammo is just so much cheaper I'd rather go that way so I can do more shooting. Plus in the future I do want a .45, but I want my .45 to be a 1911 so thats for down the road. Anyway great gun and I had lots of fun shooting it. Now I see why everyone talks about them so much.


----------



## DACP-KS (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrat's, I have a XD45 in the Dark Earth. I loveeee it! I'm looking for a 1911 since that was the thing I was goin ta get and ended up with the XD. NO REGRETS


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah its a real nice gun. Hopefully one day I'll learn to shoot with some accuracy and be able to do it some justice.


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Practice, practice, practice.

That's the only way to get good at shooting. 

And if that doesn't work, take a class... maybe your technique needs a tweak, maybe not?


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Tough Love*

Took a new M&P .45 and XD45 to the range to break in and sight.

Using 230 ball in each BOTH were amazingly accurate for combat pistols.

The M&P hung for the first 20 or so rounds but then settled down and did well. It is apparently one of those which gets better with use.

The XD45 ate everything I loaded into it. Never missed a lick and put a tight group right where the sights looked.

My experience with XD pistols is they are all well make, shoot anything and more accurate than you can hold. Get it and enjoy.


----------

